# Any need to clean residual kerosene in container before using for gasoline?



## KenLockett (Jun 14, 2015)

Bought a galvanized steel 5 gallon metal container at an antique store this morning that was used recently for storing kerosene.  Well the can is empty although there is some residual kerosene in it as you would expect.  Based upon my research it would indicate that with the minimal amount of fuel remaining that there is no harm in going ahead and putting gasoline in it without first flushing (if so not even sure what I would use - other than gasoline!!).  Does everyone on here agree with this analysis?  I need to replace my plastic five gallon gasoline can and absolutely despise these new 'safety' cans.  The new metal can is in excellent shape and is marked for kerosene (Eagle Brand).  Before anyone begins reprimanding based upon the fact that I intend to use a blue Kerosene can for gasoline I am aware of the safety aspect of the blue versus red can markings.  No one but my self will be using the can so no mistake possible.  If I eventually get a diesel tractor will most likely use it for diesel.  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 14, 2015)

No issues.


----------



## English BoB (Jun 14, 2015)

I would rinse the can out to make sure there is no junk in there.

BoB


----------



## Ashful (Jun 14, 2015)

Is it a blue can marked for kerosene, or a red can marked for gasoline?  All sorts of fun can ensue when you use a can marked for one fuel with another.


----------



## KenLockett (Jun 14, 2015)

English BoB said:


> I would rinse the can out to make sure there is no junk in there.
> 
> BoB


Rinse with gas?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 15, 2015)

Been there, done that, no issues.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 15, 2015)

Gasoline would be an excellent solvent for cleaning diesel residue out of that can; however, as others have stated, the small amount of residue in five gallons of gasoline shouldn't hurt a gasoline engine.

My greater concern would be any dust/dirt/debris in the can.  I'd swirl a little bit of gasoline in that can to get rid of any dirt that you may not easily see.  Also, if it nozzle comes apart, I'd clean any gaskets or filters at that time, too.

If you don't want to alter the can by repainting it or writing "GASOLINE" on it, I'd at least put a tag on the handle indicating that it contains gasoline.  Crazy things happen.  You never know how events in your life may change.  Years later, someone other than you might use the contents of that can.


----------



## Jags (Jun 15, 2015)

Consider it a bit of free upper cylinder lube.  Use it.


----------



## KenLockett (Jun 15, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> Gasoline would be an excellent solvent for cleaning diesel residue out of that can; however, as others have stated, the small amount of residue in five gallons of gasoline shouldn't hurt a gasoline engine.
> 
> My greater concern would be any dust/dirt/debris in the can.  I'd swirl a little bit of gasoline in that can to get rid of any dirt that you may not easily see.  Also, if it nozzle comes apart, I'd clean any gaskets or filters at that time, too.
> 
> If you don't want to alter the can by repainting it or writing "GASOLINE" on it, I'd at least put a tag on the handle indicating that it contains gasoline.  Crazy things happen.  You never know how events in your life may change.  Years later, someone other than you might use the contents of that can.



Ok.  Thanks.  Good idea.


----------

